# Shallow water anchors



## Fishfried (Aug 31, 2016)

What do you guys like for anchoring? Power pole? Power pole micro? Or some sort of stake out? I'm trying to decide what to use...I'll be doing a lot of solo fishing, fly and spin, and poling almost always.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

whats it going on? i picked up a used 6' power pole for $350. bought the remote kit for it and i swear ill never own another boat without one. They aren't heavy, and make life so much easier.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

My last two boats have had power poles and I will never own another boat without one. I know people say that manual stake out sticks are just as good, but I disagree. The ease of pushing a button on my lanyard and stopping the boat is much better than having to move to the back and manually push down on the stake out stick. 
If you have a real small boat or gheenoe I would recommend the powerpole micro. If you have more of a flats boat I would recommend the basic/regular power pole. 

Just my .02


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I made fun of people with power poles for years. Then I fished a friends skiff with a micro power pole, I ordered one on the drive home that day. While I don't really understand why the micro is so expensive, it's worth every penny.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

I've always stabbed the push pole then looper on a tie rope that stays tied to the platform.


----------



## Fishfried (Aug 31, 2016)

It will be going on an East Cape Fury and I'll be fishing mostly soft mud bottom. I was pretty sure I wanted to go with a 6' signature series, but now I'm not sure. Does it get in the way of poling at all? Do you think the weight makes that much of a difference in draft? What about the micro....same questions. Does the pole on the micro stick up too much when not anchoring and how does it hold on harder bottom?


----------



## Fishfried (Aug 31, 2016)

WillW said:


> I've always stabbed the push pole then looper on a tie rope that stays tied to the platform.


Ive heard of people doing this but I'm not sure what you mean. Do you stab the push pole straight down into the bottom? How do you tie off to it?


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Fishfried said:


> It will be going on an East Cape Fury and I'll be fishing mostly soft mud bottom. I was pretty sure I wanted to go with a 6' signature series, but now I'm not sure. Does it get in the way of poling at all? Do you think the weight makes that much of a difference in draft? What about the micro....same questions. Does the pole on the micro stick up too much when not anchoring and how does it hold on harder bottom?



IMO get the signature or blade. It isn't heavy. on my banshee it is below the platform, so completely out of the way. A micro will have a stick that will get in ur way poling. Yeah you can take it down but then u can't anchor when on the platform poling.. it isn't heavy at all. Probably will not notice a difference in draft one bit. 

And get the remotes!!! You won't regret it.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Fishfried said:


> Ive heard of people doing this but I'm not sure what you mean. Do you stab the push pole straight down into the bottom? How do you tie off to it?


Yes, the foot end in mud, pointed end in sand. I have a fixed loop on the rope


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For us old timers - we never had the advantage that a power pole provides since they just weren't around years ago. Yes, a power pole (if you can live with the extra weight on your skiff, and it will reach the bottom where you're fishing is a very good setup, period -since it will hold you on hard or soft bottom) is probably the way to go if you're not skilled with a pushpole. I prefer the pushpole - but then as a guide, I'm not fishing.... Here's how we use them on the water. My pushpole tells me with every stroke whether I'm on hard or soft bottom. I tell my anglers to listen to the sounds it makes - no sound at all when poling on soft bottom - an occasional light crunching sound and we're on a mix of sand and shell - poling on rock it just clangs every time I hit bottom (every river you pole in in my area will have a rock bottom so no staking out with a pushpole and your power pole won't work either since the depth is just too great...).

Here's how you actually use a pushpole as your stakeout.. When you're poling along and begin to see fish -swap ends and pole with the pointed end instead of the forked end - even on really soft bottom. That way it takes just the flick of your hands to stop your skiff (and it will be a lot quicker than the power pole...). Always stake out with your pushpole aimed at the wind (or current if the current where you are is stronger than the wind...). The pole has to be at a pretty good angle (or you're break the pole if the wind or current is strong enough....). I have a tether on each side of my poling platform so that I can tie off on one side or the other at a moment's notice... When I know we'll be staking off from the bow (a really good idea in chop....) then I have separate tether for tying off from the bow (and I'll actually pole us into the final position from the bow - not the stern...

For areas with rock or oyster bottom where no pushpole will work to stakeout with I go to a small folding grapnel anchor with about five feet of chain and a 20 ft line readied on the stern of my skiff to ease over the side (any anchor on rock or anywhere there's a possibility of snagging needs to be secured only at the base of the anchor - then tie wrapped or secured with heavy single strand copper wire at the top of anchor to the chain so you can always break it free. By the way one of the reasons that guides have such a long pushpole is for staking out in deeper waters... I have places that I stake out my skiff in ten feet of water when necessary...

Here's how I operate when poling by myself if I'm also wanting to fish... I have a horizontal rod holder up underneath my platform that holds a spin or plug rod ready to grab and the entire rod is oriented forward so nothing is in the way when poling... If I'm going to work flies I'll also have a flyrod laid down on my forward plaform, line laid out, ready to go... When you spot fish you pole into position, then stake out, secure your pushpole then quietly slip down off of the poling platform and move up to the bow where all you have to do is pick up that fly rod and make a cast... If I'm using spin or plug casting gear I stake out then simply reach down, grab the available rod and make my shot - all while still up on the platform.... Here's a pic or two of how I'm set up for staking out from the stern.....

This pic shows both the tether (secured until needed) and that rodholder up under the platform


Here it is with rod in place ready for use.... 

Hope this helps

.


----------



## Fishfried (Aug 31, 2016)

Lemaymiami-
Awesome response! Thanks so much for the tips. Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> For us old timers - we never had the advantage that a power pole provides since they just weren't around years ago. Yes, a power pole (if you can live with the extra weight on your skiff, and it will reach the bottom where you're fishing is a very good setup, period -since it will hold you on hard or soft bottom) is probably the way to go if you're not skilled with a pushpole. I prefer the pushpole - but then as a guide, I'm not fishing.... Here's how we use them on the water. My pushpole tells me with every stroke whether I'm on hard or soft bottom. I tell my anglers to listen to the sounds it makes - no sound at all when poling on soft bottom - an occasional light crunching sound and we're on a mix of sand and shell - poling on rock it just clangs every time I hit bottom (every river you pole in in my area will have a rock bottom so no staking out with a pushpole and your power pole won't work either since the depth is just too great...).
> 
> Here's how you actually use a pushpole as your stakeout.. When you're poling along and begin to see fish -swap ends and pole with the pointed end instead of the forked end - even on really soft bottom. That way it takes just the flick of your hands to stop your skiff (and it will be a lot quicker than the power pole...). Always stake out with your pushpole aimed at the wind (or current if the current where you are is stronger than the wind...). The pole has to be at a pretty good angle (or you're break the pole if the wind or current is strong enough....). I have a tether on each side of my poling platform so that I can tie off on one side or the other at a moment's notice... When I know we'll be staking off from the bow (a really good idea in chop....) then I have separate tether for tying off from the bow (and I'll actually pole us into the final position from the bow - not the stern...
> 
> ...


Bob. That's a cool idea for rod holders under your platform. My platform has one rocket launcher on each side but with the rods angeling out they get in the way. I am still trying to find a way to store my fly rod on the platform while polling


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Fished in January, this year, in a boat that had a power pole. Really saw the advantage to them and having a remote to activate the pole. Since then I put a Micro Power Pole on my 17T Pathfinder. Love it. Fish alone quite a bit and it helps not having to drop and pull an anchor.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Permit, I've never found a satisfactory way to have a fly rod at my poling platform so I long ago went to stripping off line and readying the fly rod - then simply leaving it on that forward platform while I pole along. When I see fish or come to a downed tree or other fishy looking spot I stake out, tether, then quietly come down off of the plaform and move to the bow where that fly rod is ready to go....


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> Permit, I've never found a satisfactory way to have a fly rod at my poling platform so I long ago went to stripping off line and readying the fly rod - then simply leaving it on that forward platform while I pole along. When I see fish or come to a downed tree or other fishy looking spot I stake out, tether, then quietly come down off of th yete plaform and move to the bow where that fly rod is ready to go....



Thanks Bob. I thought about using my bare foot to hold on to it till I am ready. But I have not tried it


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

@permitchaser -- you could always use a more rigid stripping basket to hold your rod at the ready on the deck below you. Then, you just bend over and grab the rod.

Honestly, though, I do what Capt. LeMay does. It doesn't take me that long to get to the bow, and I feel more comfortable casting from up there anyway.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Micros are great but they do stick up in the way of poling. I've learned to work around mine. I have another on the bow with a 6 1/2 foot spike. When I park the boat it stays parked. I wouldn't have two on the transom though. You couldn't work around them. I keep my fly rod on the deck in a stripping basket and set the basket on the poling platform when I need it. Usually I climb down and fish from the casting platform in front since I have a sissy bar on the poling platform that gets in the way. That sissy bar saved my rear end at least twice the last time I fished.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I will be getting a Fury in a couple of months. I just picked up my micro power pole on Sunday for it. It's an 8.5ft spike so I would imagine the spike would stick several feet higher than what my poling platform will be. I doubt that it'll be tall enough to affect my casting. Maybe my poling but I only pole from my left side and the micro will be on the right side. If I am trying to swing the boat left then it may very well get in the way but I am sure I can work around it. I chose to go micro over the regular power pole just to save a few extra pounds. And, when I am not using it (as in just poling and not fishing from the back platform) the spike can be stored under the gunnel and the unit is only adding 7-8 lbs on the back side of the boat. At that time nothing would be sticking up. Also I wanted the option of taking it off and throwing it on my kayak for the day.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I will jump in here. I can see some of the advantages of power pole. But, it might just be me I cant stand stuff mounted all over a boat and the extra weight is an issue. Guess it depends on where and how deep it is. If solo I pole from the bow and keep my rod tucked in my waist/belt on my back while poling. If I need to cast I set foot of pole down on to a previously placed wet towel where rear bulkhead meets floor and the end near me on top of my front platform. Its quick, quiet and wet towel allows quiet set down and no movement. If I need to stake out I use the pole or a stick it type pin. 
If fishing double, the guy poling can stop and hold the boat with proper use of pole. Either staking off or pole going forward holding skiff in place. Been poling 40 years from my kid built scrounge made of wood and styrofoam and moved up to skiffs as an adult. Not knocking the product, its just not needed for me.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I have a blade on my boat. Im not a fan of it. its heavy and the pump is loud. i have fished on a boat with a micro and its super quiet. sticks in mud just fine but sand not to good. but that being said his boat is very light so it might be a different story on a fury. My next one will be a 4 or 6 ft sig series in white. they are the lightest. i use the console mount remote too so i can control the speed. the slow speed is very quiet. either way tho you want go wrong. stake out or powerpole. staking out is the stealthiest i would think but just a little more of a hassle rather than pushing a button.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

bryson said:


> @permitchaser -- you could always use a more rigid stripping basket to hold your rod at the ready on the deck below you. Then, you just bend over and grab the rod.
> 
> Honestly, though, I do what Capt. LeMay does. It doesn't take me that long to get to the bow, and I feel more comfortable casting from up there anyway.[/QUOTE
> 
> I think I can lay my fly rod down to stretch from the PP to to grab bar at to console then reach down to get my stripping basket. But if it's windy that basket won't work clause I don't have anything to bungee it to onto of the PP


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I had a Signature PowerPole mounted on my custom flats boat and really appreciated the convenience, especially when I was still guiding or fishing solo. A buddy installed a PP Micro on his LT25 and loves it. Very quiet, but you do have to be aware when fishing from the stern. 

When I switched to my BT Micro 16, my goal was to reduce weight as much as possible and to keep things simple. I had a stake receiver welded to the poling platform on the port side and purchased an 8-foot Stick-it Anchor Pin with dual lanyards. Although there are times when I miss the ease of push-button deployment, the stake is working just fine. It stows out the way under the gunwale in the lower rod rack when not in use. If I'm fishing off the bow, the lanyard loop is connected to the bow cleat and I lay the stake on the deck within easy reach. I also bought a solid rubber bungie cord from West Marine for the stern. It's tacky enough to hold the pin in the receiver without sliding but releases quickly when I'm ready to stop. I can move around between close spots with bungie holding the pin upright. 

Like skiffs, there are trade-offs to each option. But for my style of fishing the stake is working well.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a Micro. We fish a lot of rock bottom and oyster bottom and it's really noisy and doesn't hold well in those conditions. You just have to anchor accordingly and try to slow the boat down before deploying it on hard bottom or it will make an incredible racket.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a East Cape fury with twin Power Pole blades.. I wouldn't trade them for anything. They don't get in my way while poling at all.


----------

